# Snappers/Groupers



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went out Saturday with Bryan and Dallas. Was looking to jig for big AJ to test out the new gear from the Outcast sale. No luck with AJ except one undersized one. Brought up 30-40 of them poor endangered snappers and a few good groupers. They were no match for the new rod-n-reel, too easy. Got four triggers to take home. Cruised the beach a bit Sunday but didn't see any yet...


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Great day and great pics!!!! The guy in the third pic looks like a swell guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

VERY nice fish!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:notworthy: Ahhh the elusive Red Snapper, nice job that grouper is making me drooooool :fishslap:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Really nice snappers and one heck of a nice red grouper. congrats on the good trip.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a stud red grouper!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow - I didn't know red grouper got that big.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

are groupers out of season now and when does aj season go out?


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

smooth seas said:


> are groupers out of season now and when does aj season go out?


Yes the shallow water groupers are out right now. They will come back in April 1st with the exception of Gags. There out till June 1st and the closure can be extended for another 186 days. Aj's havent had a final ruling yet, but rumor has it they will be closed from June 1st for two months.

d-a


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

man that sucks if it goes through, it won't be worth going if you can't keep aj's.:no:


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

how far out were ya ?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

around 12 miles


----------

